# Aus welchem Land kommt ihr? ( UMFRAGE )



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.

Würde gerne mal wissen was für Landsleute in WoW so vertreten sind.

Ich selber bin Türke. 

Sorry wenn ich ein Land in der Umfrage weggelassen habe aber kann ja nicht alle 
Länder der Welt aufzählen hab aber mal die häufigsten aufgezählt.

Wenn Ihr nicht dabei seid, dann wählt bitte "Andere" aus und Postet hier aus welchem Land ihr kommt.

Habe auch die Mehrfachwahl Funktion angemacht falls ihr 2 Elternteile aus verschiedenen Ländern habt.

MfG

Arcanda


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (28. August 2009)

alsoo, in österreich geboren, österreichische statsbürgerschafft, usw.

aber muttersprache ist polnisch^^

Edit: Hab somit "Österreicher" und "Pole" ausgewählt.


----------



## Anduris (28. August 2009)

Deutschland.


----------



## Sausage (28. August 2009)

Mal schauen, was sich auf buffed.multikulti so rumtreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich selber bin Deutscher.. mein Opa war Pole, aber da dieser Teil Polens (um Danzig rum) damals zu Deutschland gehört hat, hab ich mal nur Deutsch angekreuzt. Aber vllt. bin ich auch nur 7/8 Deutsch und 1/8 Pole? kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (28. August 2009)

Ich selber bin Deutscher, geboren wurde ich aber in Kairo (meine Eltern lebten zu der Zeit dort).


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich glaube ich habe die Umfrage zu einer Falschen Zeit gestartet. Ist ja schon ziemlich spät.

Ich werde den Thread Morgen mal Pushen^^


----------



## serialdead (28. August 2009)

[x] Österreicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (28. August 2009)

Luxemburg mal wieder net dabei -.-

Btw: Sry die Frage aber was hat das mit WoW zu tun?^^


----------



## Sausage (28. August 2009)

lol.. gar kein Schweizer bisher? Oo


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Luxemburg mal wieder net dabei -.-
> 
> Btw: Sry die Frage aber was hat das mit WoW zu tun?^^



Sry habs vergessen^^

Zur Frage: Habs ja im WoW Diskussions Forum gepostet. Wollte mal wissen wieviele von welcher Kultur WoW spielen.


----------



## Yetrael (28. August 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Btw: Sry die Frage aber was hat das mit WoW zu tun?^^





Arcanda schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal wissen was für Landsleute in WoW so vertreten sind.





beantwortet das deine Frage?


----------



## Jiwari (28. August 2009)

Deutschland

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob eine 30 Minütige Umfrage um 3:00 Uhr in der früh so aussagekräftig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ah, es geht ja doch noch weiter^^


----------



## Böhseratte (28. August 2009)

joa Deutscher ne

Achja hast Bayern vergessen


----------



## Orkanio (28. August 2009)

Soso und skandinavien hast du also mal einfach ganz rausgelassen!? Tztztz


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Deutschland
> 
> Allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob eine 30 Minütige Umfrage um 3:00 Uhr in der früh so aussagekräftig ist
> 
> ...




Bei der Neugier hab ich das Total vergessen. Werde vllt. morgen noch eine starten^^


----------



## Böhseratte (28. August 2009)

bennen das thema einfach um. Und frag aus welchen Laendern die leute kommen, die jetzt noch on sind um im Buffed Forum zu posten ;-)


----------



## Spliffmaster (28. August 2009)

deutSCHLAAAAAAAAAND


----------



## habibo (28. August 2009)

Marokkaner und Iraker sind Araber.


----------



## Arosk (28. August 2009)

Deutschland

und Sorry... aber 

/reported

wegen falschem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

habibo schrieb:


> Marokkaner und Iraker sind Araber.



Mit Araber meine ich eigentliche Saudi Arabien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Deutschland
> 
> und Sorry... aber
> 
> ...




Wo muss es denn sonst rein????


----------



## Arosk (28. August 2009)

Hm... überlege ich grade auch... ich glaub da hat sich ein Denkfehler eingeschlichen.
Dachte es gibt hier ein Umfrage Forum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vielleicht eher hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=8 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Vergiss es einfach, ich war mal wieder zu faul um alles zu lesen *g*


----------



## yves1993 (28. August 2009)

Jop dies beantwortet meine Frage, danke^^
Sry so spät, war die ganze Zeit afk


----------



## Kimbini (28. August 2009)

ich bin stolz darauf, ein (ost)-deutscher World of Warcraft spieler zu sein!


----------



## C0deX (28. August 2009)

Kimbini schrieb:


> ich bin stolz darauf, ein (ost)-deutscher World of Warcraft spieler zu sein!



Na dann GZ hast ja bestimmt ne Menge Zeit (im osten)

Aber ist klar das in einem deutschen Forum 99% deutsch sind, gut paar Spaßvögel hast immer die Voten das sie aus dem Wald kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (28. August 2009)

Vote for Bayern jo mei mia ham hoid an andan dialekt Wer das lesen kann bekommt n epic von mir mfg


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Vote for Bayern jo mei mia ham hoid an andan dialekt Wer das lesen kann bekommt n epic von mir mfg



Ja mensch wir haben halt nen' anderen Dialekt? ^^


----------



## Böhseratte (28. August 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Vote for Bayern jo mei mia ham hoid an andan dialekt Wer das lesen kann bekommt n epic von mir mfg


Was fuern epic? fuer Fraun eine epic robe im Dirndel style und fuer Maenner nen epic Krug?
MFG


----------



## Membaris (28. August 2009)

Ich komme aus Norwegen. Wohne aber seid 20 Jahren hier in Deutschland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappler (28. August 2009)

da sag ich nur: 
Norddeutsch - wir sprechen, sowie ihr schreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. August 2009)

Ich find nirgens Schwabe...


----------



## Imna (28. August 2009)

> Vote for Bayern jo mei mia ham hoid an andan dialekt Wer das lesen kann bekommt n epic von mir mfg



wo is mei epic?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps.: natürlich österreicherin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (28. August 2009)

Komme eigentlich aus Finnland, lebe aber schon seit meinem ersten Lebensjahr in Deutschland...


----------



## Stevesteel (28. August 2009)

da man alles anhaken kann, komme ich natürlich aus ALLEN Länder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man nicht weiss wie, sollte man keine Umfrage starten!


----------



## Lisko34 (28. August 2009)

Moin,

Deutsch - Finne, beide Statsbürgerschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin doch erstaunt wie viele Finnen hier sind!!


pls wenigstens noch Skandinavien als punkt oder eben noch Finnland.


Gruß Lisko


----------



## DaRkHeLLBoY95 (28. August 2009)

Ich bin Deutscher ^^ , natürlich auch hier geboren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Böhseratte (28. August 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> da man alles anhaken kann, komme ich natürlich aus ALLEN Länder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja da gibt es durchaus schlimmere Fehler :-) und wenn man ernsthaft an der Umfrage teilnimmt kreuzt man nicht mehere Laender an


----------



## darling - bealgun (28. August 2009)

ich hab anderer gewählt, weil 1. gehts euch nen dreck an und 2. sind solche abstimmungen so sinnvoll wie lotto zahlen erraten.


----------



## Dyrilon (28. August 2009)

vermisse leider auch Luxemburg bei der Umfrage 
und das als Nachbarland Deutschlands.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (28. August 2009)

habibo schrieb:


> Marokkaner und Iraker sind Araber.


Nicht ganz: Marokko liegt bereits auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent, haben mit Iran und Irak die weitgehend Araber sind gar nix zu tun.

Ansonsten bin ich Deutsch-Franzose, hab aber nur Deutsch angekreuzt.
Von den Nachbarländern fehlt ne ganze Menge die du besser hättest einfügen sollen, anstatt so weit wegzu gehen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (28. August 2009)

"Schwaben hasst man Budnesweit für unsren Dialekt und wir haben auch ganz bestimmt  nicht Amerika entdeckt,
doch mir im Süden stellen die hochwertigeren Kraftfahrzeuge her" *sing*


----------



## Kezman1 (28. August 2009)

Also bin gebürtiger Serbe

wohne aber in der Schweiz an der Deutschen Grenze! XD


----------



## Böhseratte (28. August 2009)

darling schrieb:


> ich hab anderer gewählt, weil 1. gehts euch nen dreck an und 2. sind solche abstimmungen so sinnvoll wie lotto zahlen erraten.


Naja sinnloser als dein Beitrag kann die Umfrage ja nicht sein.
PS wenn dus sinnlos findest flame doch bitte nicht hier rum.
Es interessiert keinen


----------



## freezex (28. August 2009)

darling schrieb:


> ich hab anderer gewählt, weil 1. gehts euch nen dreck an und 2. sind solche abstimmungen so sinnvoll wie lotto zahlen erraten.




Wen du nicht wilst das irgend jemand weis von wo du kommst und die Umfrage nicht als representiv ansiehst (gut wen man wie du falsche angeben macht dan kann die Umfrage nichts aussagen.)
Warum machst du dan mit?


----------



## Gino1990 (28. August 2009)

Papa aus Niederbayern, Mutter aus Ungarn und jetzt wohnhaft in Oberbayern.
Wie hieß es so schön in dem einen Film:

"We come from bavaria, it´s near Germany" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



argh wie heißt der Film gleich noch *grübel*


----------



## Feltor (28. August 2009)

Österreich- What Else?!


----------



## Potpotom (28. August 2009)

Hätte man nicht wenigstens Deutschlands Nachbarländer aufführen können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diskriminierung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (28. August 2009)

Öh Halb Deutsch Halb Franzose und Viertel Ungarn


----------



## ROCKnLOL (28. August 2009)

halb deutsch halb englisch
und doch kein fußballfan^^


----------



## Potpotom (28. August 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Öh Halb Deutsch Halb Franzose und Viertel Ungarn


50% Deutscher
50% Franzose
25% Ungare

*kratz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (28. August 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Öh Halb Deutsch Halb Franzose und Viertel Ungarn




ähmmm...ok?!


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> Vote for Bayern jo mei mia ham hoid an andan dialekt Wer das lesen kann bekommt n epic von mir mfg



gib mia das epic bier !

bayern ist wie schweiz

herlich und mit nem akzent das die restlichen deutschen einfach nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <3


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 50% Deutscher
> 50% Franzose
> 25% Ungare
> 
> ...



er ist halt 125% :O


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2009)

Also ich bin Deutscher und kein Wow-Spieler mehr!

Hab zwar an der Umfrage teilgenommen aber zu spät gelesen das es hier um Wow geht!

Hätte mir ja auffallen müssen.... wo doch das "Gott & die Welt"-Forum das Wow-Forum ist.... zumindestens könnt man das langsam glauben.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esda (28. August 2009)

[x] Halb deutsche 
[x] anderes: halb Siebenbürgerin (meine Mama hat noch bis sie elf war in Rumänien gelebt)

(für alle, die nicht wissen, was oder wo Siebenbürgen ist, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siebenb%C3%BCrgen)


----------



## dragon1 (28. August 2009)

Ich bin eig. aus der Ukraine, bin mitlerweile aber ein Wiener und auch von Freunden als solcher gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (28. August 2009)

Gino1990 schrieb:


> Papa aus Niederbayern, Mutter aus Ungarn und jetzt wohnhaft in Oberbayern.
> Wie hieß es so schön in dem einen Film:
> 
> "We come from bavaria, it´s near Germany"
> ...



"Out of Rosenheim" eventuell?

Btt: Deutsch mit polnischen Wurzeln


----------



## Haxxler (28. August 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Öh Halb Deutsch Halb Franzose und Viertel Ungarn


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


²Topic:

Schlaaaaand


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2009)

blarp... ich bin Weltoffen, deshalb hab ich alles angeklickt  xDD


----------



## Scrätcher (28. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> blarp... ich bin Weltoffen, deshalb hab ich alles angeklickt  xDD



ich glaube du hast was falsch verstanden! Nicht wo du hin willst, sondern wo du herkommst! oO


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Wieso kommen immer solche fragen wie was fürn landsmann man ist von türken oder arabern?
Soll jetzt nicht rassistisch sein oder so,ist mir aber so aufgefallen.In foren und im RL ists jedenfalls so....Als ob das so wichtig ist...
Das klingt immer so als ob man die person dan immer nach seinem Herkunftsland/Glauben etc beurteilt

Hm was bin ich fürn Landsmann?Ich hab 2 staatsangehörigkeiten....Allerdings sehe ich mich mehr als Deutscher weil ich hier gern lebe,hier esse,hier zu schule gehe und mehr oder weniger arbeite.

Ich bin Deutscher !


----------



## PewPew_oO (28. August 2009)

Ä urchigä Schwyzer =)


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (28. August 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Österreich- What Else?!



Da bin ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (28. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Österreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles andere sind bloß Länder *g*
Edith hat eben ein g gegen ein d getauscht ^^


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Schweiz.
Eigentlich sogar 25% (glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Deutscher, weil meine Grossmutter aus Deutschland kommt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2009)

Ich bin Deutsch...
Vater u. Mutter hier geboren, Väterlicherseits Deutsche großeltern, Mütterlicherseits Polnisch aber in bisschen diversität ist schon in Ordnung auch wenn ich lieber halber Spanier wäre xD


----------



## habibo (28. August 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> Nicht ganz: Marokko liegt bereits auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent, haben mit Iran und Irak die weitgehend Araber sind gar nix zu tun.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich Deutsch-Franzose, hab aber nur Deutsch angekreuzt.
> Von den Nachbarländern fehlt ne ganze Menge die du besser hättest einfügen sollen, anstatt so weit wegzu gehen.



1. Iraner sind keine Araber (sind Perser)
2. Die arabischen Länder liegen in Afrika und in Asien


----------



## aluma1234 (28. August 2009)

österreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ftw


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

meine mutter is halb rumänieren und mein vater viertel pole mhh ich bin ein 1/4 rumäne 1/8 pole und 1/2 deutscher... mhh interessante mischung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. August 2009)

Ich bin halb Indianer, halb Aborigine und halb Eskimo!


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ich bin halb Indianer, halb Aborigine und halb Eskimo!


Und ich bin ein Wikinger!Wuaaarghhh!ODIN!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Und ich bin ein Wikinger!Wuaaarghhh!ODIN!



*hammerfall mukke dazu spiel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2009)

ich find ja die schweizer mädls iwie ertrem süß <3 ^-^ aber iwiie haben die alle auch nen  schuss weg...

ich bin ne 'reine' deutsche, blond, blauäugig... so richtig arisch und stolz drauf XD


----------



## Pymonte (28. August 2009)

Meine Eltern, Großeltern, Urgroßtelter waren alle Deutsche. Vielleicht etwas eintönig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (28. August 2009)

In Bosnien geboren, beide Elternteile Bosniaken, aber in Österreich seit meinen 2. Lebensjahr.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> *hammerfall mukke dazu spiel*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stehe mehr auf Amon Amarth,aber okay ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Stehe mehr auf Amon Amarth,aber okay ^^



wollt nur ein bisschen wikinger und drachenreiter stimmung machen ^^


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (28. August 2009)

Bin halber Spanier ein 1/4 deutscher und 1/4 Österreiche.



> ZITAT(Night falls @ 28.08.2009, 14:19)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



made my day xDDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wollt nur ein bisschen wikinger und drachenreiter stimmung machen ^^


amon amarth passt am besten dazu ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> amon amarth passt am besten dazu ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kk ^^ dann eben so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber für gute stimmung geht doch nichts über atzen mukkä alta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> kk ^^ dann eben so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


atzen mukke ala bushido?oder frauenarzt?ne lass mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es gibt nichts epischeres als Twilight of the Thundergod von Amon Amarth!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FÜR ODIN MEINE WIKINGER xDDD


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

Amon Amarth ftw habsch live in wacken gesehn!!!  mehr als geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

vorfahren von mir kommen aus russland (also die urururururururururgroßeltern väterlicherseits und mütterlicherseits kommen se aus österreich) 
inzwischen dürfte ich aber vollkommen deutsch sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Amon Amarth ftw habsch live in wacken gesehn!!!  mehr als geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich zwar nicht auf wackn aber woanders^^


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

halb deutsch halb russisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich zwar nicht auf wackn aber woanders^^


Summerbreeze?

With Full Force?


----------



## chopi (28. August 2009)

Arcanda schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich ein Land in der Umfrage weggelassen habe aber kann ja nicht alle
> Länder der Welt aufzählen hab aber mal die häufigsten aufgezählt.


Wer in Erdkunde ganz doll aufgepasst hat,wird natürlich wissen,dass es diese Länder mehrmals auf der Welt gibt.


darling schrieb:


> 2. sind solche abstimmungen so sinnvoll wie lotto zahlen erraten.


Ganz deiner Meinung,my Darling


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Summerbreeze?
> 
> With Full Force?


nöö am 26.3.09 gabs 
Amon Amarth 
Obituary 
Legion Of The Damned 
Keep Of Kalessin

aufeinmal in berlin

und summerbreeze auch^^

ich weiss nicht wieso aber ich verkaks immer mit der kohle sonst wäre ich dieses jahr wacken dabei -.-


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Wer in Erdkunde ganz doll aufgepasst hat,wird natürlich wissen,dass es diese Länder mehrmals auf der Welt gibt.


Hihi @TE fail ne?^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Komme aus Deutschland.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjwUNEmwGss
Video fällt mir zu diesem Thread ein^^.


----------



## TaroEld (28. August 2009)

Luxemburg, auch wenn ich jetzt nur an der Grenze wohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (28. August 2009)

Deutscher, geb. in der DDR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

geboren cccp


----------



## Arcanda (28. August 2009)

Danke das ihr alle so mitmacht ! ^^

Sorry das ich einige Länder ( auch Nachbarländer von Deutschland -.-" sorry ) vergessen habe ^^

Jetzt noch was hinzufügen wäre blöd. Deswegen einfach Andere auswählen und reinschreiben woher ^^

edit: Ist meine erste Umfrage. Was man aber bestimmt merkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (28. August 2009)

Wieso ist Europäer nicht drin?
Ich fühl mich keinem Nationalstaat zugehörig, was soll ich da bitte ankreuzen?

Zur Herkunft:
Meine mütterliche Linie stammt aus Großbritannien in der Nähe der walisischen Grenze, meine Oma und mein Opa väterlicherseits sind im heutigen Polen geboren, jedoch in der Zeit, als die Gebiete noch deutsch waren, sind also sowohl praktisch als auch theoretisch Deutsche gewesen. Mein Dad ist in Deutschland geboten und ich hab dementsprechend die Staatsbürgerschaften von Deutschland und England...


----------



## riesentrolli (28. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wieso ist Europäer nicht drin?
> Ich fühl mich keinem Nationalstaat zugehörig, was soll ich da bitte ankreuzen?
> 
> Zur Herkunft:
> Meine mütterliche Linie stammt aus Großbritannien in der Nähe der walisischen Grenze, meine Oma und mein Opa väterlicherseits sind im heutigen Polen geboren, jedoch in der Zeit, als die Gebiete noch deutsch waren, sind also sowohl praktisch als auch theoretisch Deutsche gewesen. Mein Dad ist in Deutschland geboten und ich hab dementsprechend die Staatsbürgerschaften von Deutschland und England...


ich dachte deutschland hat was gegen doppelstaatsbürgerschaften óÒ
oder is das nur bei den türken böse?


----------



## Falathrim (28. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich dachte deutschland hat was gegen doppelstaatsbürgerschaften óÒ
> oder is das nur bei den türken böse?


Okay, ich hab ehrlich gesagt kp welche Staatsbürgerschaft ich jetzt hab o.0
muss mal beim Bürgeramt fragen...im Zweifel nehm ich wohl die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft ó.ò

Aber allgemein kenn ich viele Leute die 2 Staatsbürgerschaften haben o.0


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Okay, ich hab ehrlich gesagt kp welche Staatsbürgerschaft ich jetzt hab o.0
> muss mal beim Bürgeramt fragen...im Zweifel nehm ich wohl die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft ó.ò
> 
> Aber allgemein kenn ich viele Leute die 2 Staatsbürgerschaften haben o.0


hmm. ich meinte mich zu erinnern, dass es bestreben einiger politiker gab dagegen vorzugehen. und das vor allem menschen mit deutschen und türksichen staatsbürgerschaften im kreuzfeuer standen.

grunsätzliche aussagen zum thema:

"[...]Grundsätzlich besteht die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit nicht neben der Staatsangehörigkeit eines anderen Staates. In Ausnahmefällen ist die doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft möglich.[...]"
http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Doppelte-S...t-__f59413.html

"[...]Wer als Kind eines/einer Deutschen geboren oder adoptiert wird, erhält die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft, auch wenn er von dem anderen Elternteil eine ausländische Staatsbürgerschaft "erbt". Beide Staatsbürgerschaften kann er lebenslang behalten. Wer eingebürgert wird, muss die ausländische Staatsangehörigkeit ablegen, bei Einbürgerung ist die doppelte Staatsangehörigkeit regelmäßig nicht möglich. Ausnahmen hiervon stehen in § 12 StAG, insbesondere gelten für EU-Angehörige und Schweizer Ausnahmen. Wer als Deutscher eine ausländische Staatsangehörigkeit annimmt, verliert -- auch wieder mit Ausnahmen -- seine deutsche. Wer als Ausländerkind in Deutschland geboren wird, erhält die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit, wenn ein Elternteil seit 8 Jahren rechtmäßig in Deutschland ist und ein unbefristetes Aufenthaltsrecht hat. Diese doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft ist aber nur vorübergehend: Der Doppelstaatler muß sich spätestens bis zum 23. Geburtstag für eine der beiden Staatsangehörigkeiten entscheiden, sonst verliert er die deutsche automatisch.[...]"

"Für EU-Bürger gibt es seit kurzem die Möglichkeit, 2 Staatsangehörigkeiten zu haben. Das ist, soweit ich weiß, nicht von allen europäischen Ländern bereits realisiert. Ich allerdings habe es gemacht: die deutsche angenommen und meine ursprüngliche behalten."
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/doppelte-st...lich-oder-nicht


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich dachte deutschland hat was gegen doppelstaatsbürgerschaften óÒ
> oder is das nur bei den türken böse?


Ich hab 2, aber deutschland weiss nichts davon nur das andere land weiss das ich nochn 2. hab


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Danke für das raussuchen trolli ^-^

Werd ich mal beantragen demnächst, dass ich beide behalten kann...


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Wenn ich mich i-wann für einne meiner entscheiden müsste,würde der deutsche bleiben,mit dem anderen wärs nicht so sicher überall hinzureisen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich i-wann für einne meiner entscheiden müsste,würde der deutsche bleiben,mit dem anderen wärs nicht so sicher überall hinzureisen^^


och auch die hilft dir ncih überall. wenn du zb n israelischen stempel im deutschen reisepass hast, wirst du in saudi-arabien probleme kriegen^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> och auch die hilft dir ncih überall. wenn du zb n israelischen stempel im deutschen reisepass hast, wirst du in saudi-arabien probleme kriegen^^


nee dafür hab ich ja meinne 2. wenn ich nach israel gehe wird der im 2. abgestempelt,wenn ich z.b. in deutschland bin lass ich auf dem deutschen stempeln also wird niemand wissen das ich in israel war ,glaub ich^^


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich i-wann für einne meiner entscheiden müsste,würde der deutsche bleiben,mit dem anderen wärs nicht so sicher überall hinzureisen^^


Also ich find englische Staatsbürgerschaft sowas von > deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft
Als "Deutscher" wirst du echt ÜBERALL schief angeguckt, als Engländer bist du einfach nur ein Angehöriger der ehemaligen Herrscher des Commonwealth ;D



riesentrolli schrieb:


> och auch die hilft dir ncih überall. wenn du zb n israelischen stempel im deutschen reisepass hast, wirst du in saudi-arabien probleme kriegen^^


Den check ich jetzt schon wieder nicht o.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheerza (29. August 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> er ist halt 125% :O



Sie? Er? hats erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nein...
mütterlicherseits franzose, vater Deutscher und Opa Ungarn ka wie ich das ausdrücken sollte ob ich dann achtel oder 16el ungarn bin is mir dann auch schnuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich vertrag viel scharf das hab ich von dem opa ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Also ich find englische Staatsbürgerschaft sowas von > deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft
> Als "Deutscher" wirst du echt ÜBERALL schief angeguckt, als Engländer bist du einfach nur ein Angehöriger der ehemaligen Herrscher des Commonwealth ;D
> 
> 
> ...


Ich find das schiefangucken i-wie toll,die gucken immer mit angst,wieso weiss ich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haha

und er meint das wenn ich nen israelischen stempel aufem deutschen hab und nach saudi arabien will bekomm ich da ärgern bzw bin nicht gern gesehen^^oder sagen wirs so  die laden mich bestimmt nicht zur wasserpfeife oder tee ein^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2009)

"Hier erfahren Sie die Einreise und Visabestimmungen für Saudi-Arabien.[...]

6.  	Pass ohne israelischen Einreisevermerk
  	Im Pass darf kein israelischer Einreisevermerk stehen, da dies zur Ablehnung des Visaantrags führt"

http://www.visum-agentur.de/htms/Laenderse...udiArabien.html


----------



## Falathrim (29. August 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> "Hier erfahren Sie die Einreise und Visabestimmungen für Saudi-Arabien.[...]
> 
> 6.  	Pass ohne israelischen Einreisevermerk
> Im Pass darf kein israelischer Einreisevermerk stehen, da dies zur Ablehnung des Visaantrags führt"
> ...


Rofl, genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bescheuerte Menschen eh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (29. August 2009)

Bin Engländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (29. August 2009)

Ehm, ist gerade ein Finne oder eine finnischsprechende Person anwesend?^^

Edith: Ok, hat sich erledigt =D


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ehm, ist gerade ein Finne oder eine finnischsprechende Person anwesend?^^


Finnlandd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nein ich sprech kein finnischxD


----------

